# Moles on skin



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

I have searched the forum for this information but am unable to locate any info.
Our Hav has moles - no other way to say it - lots of moles on his skin.
He had his teeth cleaned 2 weeks ago and we had 15 removed. Some had become very enlarged and he had scratched it open and bleeding. It was located just behind his ear so it was a great scratching spot. The others don't seem to bother him but had changed in color and size so we had them removed. He still has some but I can feel more coming on.
He will be 12 yr old in Aug and I really don't like having him put to sleep - however for his cleaning and mole removal, the vet said he did great.

Question- does you Hav have moles? Does anyone know why? or Why some do and some don't?

Thanks
Button's Mom


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

gsweenie said:


> I have searched the forum for this information but am unable to locate any info.
> Our Hav has moles - no other way to say it - lots of moles on his skin.
> He had his teeth cleaned 2 weeks ago and we had 15 removed. Some had become very enlarged and he had scratched it open and bleeding. It was located just behind his ear so it was a great scratching spot. The others don't seem to bother him but had changed in color and size so we had them removed. He still has some but I can feel more coming on.
> He will be 12 yr old in Aug and I really don't like having him put to sleep - however for his cleaning and mole removal, the vet said he did great.
> ...


Did you ask your vet these questions? What did the vet say about the moles? Also, could you post a picture? I believe dogs can get many different types of things on their skin. The vet should know what they are. Some are harmless and some are not.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

check with vet https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2017/11/04/pet-skin-growths.aspx


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry for the blood but Button had scratched this mole so the vet removed it. The one on his paw was removed at the same time.
He still has a few and I was hoping for some options if you have ideas.
Thanks


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

gsweenie said:


> Sorry for the blood but Button had scratched this mole so the vet removed it. The one on his paw was removed at the same time.
> He still has a few and I was hoping for some options if you have ideas.
> Thanks


Thank you for posting the picture. I have never seen anything like that. I was also wondering what the vet said about these. Did he explain to you what they are and what might possibly cause them? I would want to know and if my vet would not take the time to explain this I would go elsewhere.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, when he removed them, he explained there is nothing to worry about, they all looked "normal" underneath. So that was good. I guess I am trying to figure out if this is just something that happens to aging (12Yr) Havanese or not.
Maybe someone has seen this before on their older dogs
thanks


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My Mia is almost 12 and does have one wart type thing on her the vet said was fine and it does not seem to bother her. I found this article on warts which I thought was interesting.

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/10/01/dog-warts-treatment.aspx


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wondering if he did any biopsies?


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this website. This is what I have been looking for and it helped a lot!
Have a great week!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

gsweenie said:


> Thank you for sharing this website. This is what I have been looking for and it helped a lot!
> Have a great week!


Just wondering too if you still doing vaccines for your dog. Sometimes too many vaccines can fire up the immune system and cause some skin problems.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

They had to have all of their vaccinations up to date in Jan, 2019 when we moved to Costa Rica (plane and immigration). They have had none since and will not unless we have to take them back to the states for some unforeseen reason. They are too old for rabies shots since they only stay with us or a house sitter - no boarding so none of those other shots either and the groomers come to the house so no worries there.
I read that information about the vaccinations but Button's moles started a few years ago and this could likely be the culprit. I guess they bother me more than him until he won't stop licking the ones on his feet and scratched the one behind his ear so it had to go. That one had doubled in size in about 4 days so it had me worried.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

gsweenie said:


> They had to have all of their vaccinations up to date in Jan, 2019 when we moved to Costa Rica (plane and immigration). They have had none since and will not unless we have to take them back to the states for some unforeseen reason. They are too old for rabies shots since they only stay with us or a house sitter - no boarding so none of those other shots either and the groomers come to the house so no worries there.
> I read that information about the vaccinations but Button's moles started a few years ago and this could likely be the culprit. I guess they bother me more than him until he won't stop licking the ones on his feet and scratched the one behind his ear so it had to go. That one had doubled in size in about 4 days so it had me worried.


Glad that you can stop the vaccines. I hope that helps. This would be very frustrating to me also if they were bothering my dog. Hope that things improve for Buttons!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Those look the growths Honey used to have... Vet called them 'old lady warts'.. they were benign growths called papilloma. I had two of the larger ones removed on two different occasions - mainly because she had a habit of rolling on her back and wiggling over stuff - they were on her back and got irritated - I was concerned about it opening up and infection. He did biopsy them for me because I requested it - and as he suspected - benign.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

That's funny - we call them his "old man warts" too. 
Other that the one that changed so suddenly we haven't had any issues with the others. The vet removed 15 2 weeks ago and we went back yesterday to have the stitches out. He had one that was removed on his front left paw that is a bit worrisome but I am doctoring it daily with ointment and Vit -E oil.


----------



## Josie1028 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes my dog started getting these when he turned 12. There is also another havanese in my complex that is also older and has them. Lillies aren’t very big but she has many. The vet said it was nothing to worry about and if they get bigger and bother her that she would surgically remove them.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

My 17-year old Poodle developed warts. I had them removed and they would grow back. Eventually, they made her miserable scratching and often bleeding. I eventually had the poor thing put to sleep for other reasons but the warts gave me an extra push to do what was needed. The Time had come.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo had a warty growth on his rear paw. However, when I looked for it yesterday, it was gone. I guess he either managed to get it off or it just fell off. No sign of it at all, strange.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I don't know if warts on dogs are the same as warts on people but I've had an occasional wart in my life time. As a kid and once as a adult, a small one developed under by eye.

My son had one on the top of his index finger when he was 14 yrs old. It got kind of big and a dermatologist removed it. It grew back bigger and he removed a second time. It grew back BIGGER. By then I was terrified of removing it a third time. It didn't seem to bother our son so we let it go hoping it would go away on it's own. It kept Growing, Growing, Growing, until it covered his top of his finger between his knuckle and first finger joint. One day our son finally noticed the wart and wanted it removed.

We took him to a new dermatologist who said, *this is the biggest wart I've ever seen and proceeded to take pictures.* He was amazed and intrigued by this huge wart. He, also, said I can get rid of this wart within a week. I don't remember what he applied. I believe it was some type of chemotherapy medication and like Magic! that wart went away in about a week, leaving normal clear skin and never came back.

So, when I got that tiny wart on my face, under my eye and it started growing I was TERRIFIED!!!! :surprise: and began applying tiny drops wart remover on it. It went away and never came back. :smile2:


----------

